# Alpha pistol



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Anyone have comments about the Alpha starter pistol?

Good?

Bad?

Indifferent?


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

Love mine! See: http://www.retrievertraining.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=35255&sid=3318cca72b54de24f09be470fd90a0a1


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

I've been shooting a friend's for awhile and really like it. So this week I ordered one (a .209), just got it and dropped the two old blank pistols I own that constantly tick me off, into the garbage can. :shock: I wish it was an 8 shooter instead of 6, but otherwise it appears to be very well constructed and is very easy to reload.


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Just ordered a .22 in nickel - thanks for all the input.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

We really liked the 209 one we ordered from Steve Snell, so much that we ordered the 22 for louder sound. That one didn't work, so www.gundogsupply sent us another one (no questions asked) that is working great. I really like the weight and action of them.
LM


----------



## Bente (Dec 3, 2004)

I do NOT like the ones I have used.

I have to hold the gun pointing down or else the shells jam and the cylinder doesn't advance, and even then it jams sometimes so I have to rap the gun with my hand to get the shells down so the cylinder can advance. It does this with several different types of shells and have yet to use a type of shell where this doesn't happen. Irritating.

I like holding the gun pointing skyward to shoot. A bit more movement for the dogs to key on before popping and throwing but I can't do that with the Alpha. I've used two of them and both have the same problem.

bp


----------



## Rig (Mar 1, 2005)

I've used a friend's quite a bit. She bought it from a different friend after the seller used it twice. Here is why I don't plan to buy one.

1. Can't tell how many unused shells are left.
2. Can't take it off "cocked" by easing the hammer and trigger simultaneously--no room to move the cocked hammer. 
3. The release tab for the swing-out cylinder is hard to push.
4. Once you swing the cylinder out, you can't get any of the shells out without pushing the ejector.
5. The ejector is a total a##ho&% to make work. It requres hard pressure and fights you every 1/4 inch of the way. 
6. You have to eject all the shells, spent and unspent, then pick through the ones on the ground to find the still-good shells if you want them. You probably have some still-goods in there because you couldn't see how many were spent before you went through the ejection hassle (see point 1). You weren't able to dump them in your cupped hand when you ejected because you needed three hands and the arm of the folding chair as an anvil to get the ejector to move (see point 5).
7. The thing is heavy.
8. I'm not crazy about the swing out design, the ones that come clear out are easier to reload (also easier to lose of course).

I sure wish Jerry Day/NEF would bring back the Six Shooter. It was the gold standard in .209 blank guns IMHO.

Rig


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

I've been using mine for a couple of weeks now... The first complaint from my girls is that the lever (that releases the barrel) is getting hard to push.

I wonder if they need frequent cleaning? I keep meaning to read the book and see what's recommended. I figured if we keep them rem oiled maybe the lever wouldn't be sticky?

It took me a few times to get used to the swing out barrel, but I found a way to hold it that is just fine. I think a lot of that is just getting used to it. In a way, it's also a benefit because the barrel isn't going to come free and fall out... and get lost. Same thing with the pin.

They are heavier and I didn't like that at first, but again I think it's just something you have to get used to.

So far so good with us, I think. ...I hope....

-K


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

All of these types of pistols NEED to be cleaned and oiled. All of that primer residue is going to gunk something up, sooner or later.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

lablover said:


> All of these types of pistols NEED to be cleaned and oiled. All of that primer residue is going to gunk something up, sooner or later.


I know, but with what frequency or after how many rounds (approx)?

-K


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Kristie, mine got so it wouldn't work anymore. I soaked the cylinder parts in Breakfree overnight and brushed it out in the morning. I cleaned up the excess oil with a q-tip. With CCI primers it's a real bear to operate. With Remington or Federal primers it works fine. Truthfully, I'd rather be using the NEF. That thing never needed any work. It was just like the energiser bunny it kept working, and working and working and working..............


----------

